# Starting Over in Louisville...



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

***SIGH***

New Job moved me from San Diego to Louisville and big mistake in selecting truck size for move has caused me to sell off all my stuff, except the wife's 5 gal w/Betta.

Anyone around central Kentucky that has tank, filter, etc available for a reasonable price or even better, to donate?

I really want to get my whole South American theme going again but with the emergency sale of everything, money is really tight right now.

Here's to meeting new people in Central kentucky & Beyond!


PEACE!

-TF


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to APC and good luck in KY! You may want to post your WTB in the For Sale or Trade Forum here on APC!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

kaj41354 said:


> Welcome to APC and good luck in KY! You may want to post your WTB in the For Sale or Trade Forum here on APC!


Hi There!

I'm actually not new to APC, but just moved to a new part of the country. hoping to meet up with some folks around here to exchange fish stories! 
:fish2: LOL

I'll get to the for sale/trade forums once we get totally settled in. still waiting for new apartment to get ready with a week to go because of screw-ups with the place we were supposed to move into 3 weeks ago.

relocating really sucks! but I guess it'll get better once things settle down.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

remember Tetra when It cools down some I still got some dwarf gouramis I owe ya......and Ill send a bunch of plants and mosses whenever you are ready for them........I got a pretty decent plant package you deserve.....let me know...

I might even be able to get ya some rams if I get them to spawn!!!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds great Kurtis!


----------

